# For all you heavy hitters out there going to the bay, and ones like me are landlocked



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Since I wont be catching a striper early at the bay yet! frikin sickening! now landlocked, lose my prid and ask this: trying to get a methodologyof which size lake to hit first tomorrow (someones driving me that has a wife, and wife says no to 70 miles to spsp), which may be best suited for temps of water. One is quite large and long, the other is deep and short. width or breadth. Instead of beeting one lake to death wundering if theres fish there, which size within aforementioned would be best suited for a bass (catch).One. Please respond.--** IT WOULD BE DELICIOUS IF YOU DID.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bet I know what you had for lunch today.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Thats funny as [email protected]#@#$. I couldnt have said it better myself, but no, I didnt have shrooms.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just jerkin' your chain my friend.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

You been fishing long enough to answer your own question.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I would say, if you rather, that you should, fishing gods be pleased, go with your friend who has a wife, in the car of his choice, to the gas station of his choice, and fill up with gas, using the plastic card of his choosing with which to pay for the gas, and while he is pumping the gas go inside and buy a drink or two if your budget is such allowing, and then bring said beverages along with you to the body of water that your friend chooses to go to. You see, I guess what I'm saying is if you are along for the ride and offering little in return, then you really can't be too concerned with such decisions. You are kind of at the mercy of your ride. But, hopefully, you avoided the deep water and went for the shallow water and the chance to put some food on the table.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, stop b1tching bayfisher and fish from youtube


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

NEWBIE backoff slick.you dont know me. for all other veterans like myself, I got my skunk off today, and dont need no stinkin pics. Yall already know im a striper psycho fisherman, so no need to prove nothing. felt great. NOW FOR THE NEXT snowstorm, and wait weeks more. by then, it will be opening trophy season.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

BAYFISHER said:


> NEWBIE backoff slick.you dont know me. for all other veterans like myself, I got my skunk off today, and dont need no stinkin pics. Yall already know im a striper psycho fisherman, so no need to prove nothing. felt great. NOW FOR THE NEXT snowstorm, and wait weeks more. by then, it will be opening trophy season.


He doesn't know you im sure. And 99% of us don't want to either. Have fun fishing at spsp oh wait nm.......


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Double post


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

John81 said:


> He doesn't know you im sure. And 99% of us don't want to either. Have fun fishing at spsp oh wait nm.......


Be cool John. BAYFISHER is a pretty regular guy. You just have to get to know him. I've seen a lot of guys come and go on this forum but he's been here around 14 yrs. That alone deserves a little respect.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

H2O 40° and rising!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> H2O 40° and rising!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

catman said:


> Be cool John. BAYFISHER is a pretty regular guy. You just have to get to know him. I've seen a lot of guys come and go on this forum but he's been here around 14 yrs. That alone deserves a little respect.


Ive meet him and for him to call anyone a newbie is joke... ive watched him fail to set a sand spike correctly 3 times all 3 times his rod fell over. And every year this time its the same bs story how the world is falling apart


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

John81 said:


> Ive meet him and for him to call anyone a newbie is joke... ive watched him fail to set a sand spike correctly 3 times all 3 times his rod fell over. And every year this time its the same bs story how the world is falling apart


Hey John we've all got our own crazy quirks and idiosyncrasies, and at times probably display irrational behavior so how about cutting a fellow fisherman a little slack.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

John81 said:


> Ive meet him and for him to call anyone a newbie is joke... ive watched him fail to set a sand spike correctly 3 times all 3 times his rod fell over. And every year this time its the same bs story how the world is falling apart


+1


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Stop the Madness, and let's catch fish!!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Too much drama with bay fishing! No wonder I left it long ago and never looked back!

Sandcrab


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sandcrab said:


> Too much drama with bay fishing! No wonder I left it long ago and never looked back!
> 
> Sandcrab


there is no drama. i hate freshwater fishing. go catch a rockfish!

also i would like to see a pic of this rockfish you caught bayfisher...


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sandcrab said:


> Too much drama with bay fishing! No wonder I left it long ago and never looked back!
> 
> Sandcrab


there is no drama. i hate freshwater fishing. go catch a rockfish!

also i would like to see a pic of this rockfish you caught bayfisher...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cabin fever ... it will pass


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Cabin fever ... it will pass


Yep, happens the same time every year. No harm done.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I have been fishing for a month now and catching...  No cabin fever for me and no posts in drama threads...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been fishing since January, but I just speak my mind


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Why would you ever stop fishing? The picking picks up some places in the winter.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Husky, 

I would love to be able to do some ice fishing but it would be a fairly long drive for me to get to a worthwhile spot. I basically take a break from fishing for about 1 or 2 months a year unless the tog are biting all winter off MD.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Cabin Fever? Too much to do in the off season - reel cleaning (fly, ultralight, bass, inshore, surf, jetty), rod building, lure repair (hooks), boat/trailer stuff, etc... the list goes on and on - getting ready for a 5 day trout fishing trip to Western MD, then a bass/pike trip to Canada, then surf fishing, etc...

Not enough time to do all this stuff - I gotta retire!

Sandcrab


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> Double post


It's been a strange winter season for tog. Usually March is one of the best months of the year for tog fishing but the extended cold has left the water too cold.


----------



## galvestonian (Feb 6, 2014)

Going out on Monday to Ft. Smallwood to teach my wife how to cast. She just got her first fishing license and is eager to get started!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

galvestonian said:


> Going out on Monday to Ft. Smallwood to teach my wife how to cast. She just got her first fishing license and is eager to get started!


Great way to spend some quality time with your wife.:fishing: Enjoy the day together!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I was heading there tomorrow but weather looks bad. Went today and the creek I went to was lced up


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

For the acorns that are shaking my tree to get a rise, click below to stop armchair fishing. Or if you're savvy, goto dnr website and look for me or my name. been posted there a few times. time to put up.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4073&d=1269407093

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=424&attachmentid=4021


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

BAYFISHER said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=424&attachmentid=4021


ouch..


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you caught any this year though?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I aint tellin....YET. btdt. lately lmb locally,landlocked. I need to find out if buses goto annapolis near spsp WITH my 18 speed bike. So when I get there, I can ride back to silver spring on it, some two days later or so.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Take it easy Bayfisher. Weather sucks, water cold and its windy. Nothing happening quite yet. When it starts I'll be sure to bring some extra salted bws;-) not giving away the juicy ones!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

BAYFISHER said:


> For the acorns that are shaking my tree to get a rise, click below to stop armchair fishing. Or if you're savvy, goto dnr website and look for me or my name. been posted there a few times. time to put up.
> 
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4073&d=1269407093
> ...


Did you put up the right pics? Those are from like 2010...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

too many loaded questions. Its recent enough for me to fend off doubters. I am not an armchair fisherman. If it were my way, I would be at SPSP everyday until my first C&R and then relax all spring. One is all it takes.


----------

